# ETC/Lightronics Lawsuit Settled



## STEVETERRY (Dec 30, 2008)

Electronic Theatre Controls Inc. (ETC) and Lightronics Inc. announced today that they have reached a settlement of ETC's patent infringement lawsuit against Lightronics respecting the U.S. patents covering the ETC Source Four® Ellipsoidal Spotlight. The Source Four® patents are owned by inventors David W. Cunningham and Gregory F. Esakoff and are the subject of an exclusive license to ETC.

Under the terms of the settlement, Lightronics, without any admission of liability and for purposes of settlement, will immediately remove certain features of its ellipsoidal spotlights imported into the United States that were alleged to infringe certain claims of the Source Four® patents.

ETC's chief executive officer, Fred Foster, said, "We are pleased with the results of this settlement, which reconfirm the strength of the Source Four® patents and the truly unique set of features that has made the Source Four® the most widely used ellipsoidal spotlight in the world over the last 16 years. We acknowledge that Lightronics has acted responsibly by making modifications to the product they are importing.”


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 30, 2008)

Moving this post to the News forum.








I now have a collector's item.
(Serious bidders only, please.)


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 31, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I now have a collector's item.[/COLOR]
> (Serious bidders only, please.)



Really? Did you actually get one? Ack!


----------

